# Question about the greek surname ending -is



## spa51

Hello, I have a question about the greek surname ending -is (in Marouthis). most people explaine it as a ending from pontos. But the pontian endings I know are mostly -itis, -iatis, idis, and iadis. My family is not from pontos, our roots are in a lakonian village. The meaning of our surname Marouthis cold come from the christian name Marutha of the Saint Maruthas, or from the name of marutha of Martyropoli. Can somebody please explaine were from is the "-is" ending of my surname?


----------



## shawnee

While I'm not in a position to add more to what you already know about the surname, I think we can safely say that it is not toponymic. Consequently, it is likely to patronymic or what I'm leaning towards is matronymic. If there is a saint Maruthas then it is quite likely agionymic. Because I've never heard of the saint, I was thinking along the lines of Martha. My question would be is this saint venerated in the region concerned. I'm sure you will get more salient information from the natives.
Sorry, I forgot to welcome you to the forum spa 51.


----------



## spa51

Thanks shawnee,

but what is with the ending? I allways heard about a clasification of greek surname endings like:

*-akis* : associated primarily with Crete and the Aegean Islands. 
*-as* : from Macedonia and the Epirus. 
*-atos* : an Heptanesian (especially in Cefalonia) suffix of Latin derivation. 
*-allis* (-άλλης) and *-ellis* (-έλλης): are both suffixes deriving especially from the Dodecanese, mainly Rhodes 
*-idis*/*-ides* and *-iadis*/*iades* (-ίδης/-ιάδης: both very ancient last names and clan forms used in the Pontus and Asia Minor regions. 
*-opoulos* (-όπουλος): this suffix, meaning "descendant of", originated from the Peloponnese in the 10th century, but has become very widespread throughout the Greece. 
*-oglou* (-όγλου): a Turkish root (-oğlu, "son of") ending seen in immigrants from Asia Minor. 
*-ou* (-ου): genitive mainly from Cyprus. 
*-akos* (-ᾶκος): mainly from Laconia particularly the Laconian part of the Mani peninsula.
*-eas* (-εας): mainly from the Messenian part of the Mani peninsula.
 
As you can see nothing about the -*is* ending like in my name. I'm allready looking for an answer for some time, but I can't find it.
Most people telling me it's pontian, but we have no and had no relation to this area at all.


----------



## shawnee

I thought I'd answered this spa. I will re phrase perhaps. My suggestion that the name is not toponymic meant that it was highly likely it was not a locational name, given that the 'is' is not part of an akis suffix. You will be aware that 'is' is the grammatical ending for most Greek baptismal (first) names eg. Stathis, Grigoris, Peristeris, Margaritis. When I said that it could be martonymic I meant that it could derive from the baptismal name of a maternal ancestor, ie, Margarita > Margaritis. Now the surname could be Pontian, but it the ending is not particularly characteristic as far as I know.


----------



## spa51

Ok shawnee, now I understand, thanks


----------



## tzesyneas

hello spa51!
About the suffix, if it is -oudis then it is a common surname suffix at North Greece and it is a diminutive suffix like -akis (for example you can use either _"αγγελ*άκι*"_ or _"αγγελ*ούδι*"_ to say _"*little* angel"_). The surname Μαρούδης (Maroudis) is a very common surname there. But, in case you mean Μαρούθης (Μarouthis with *th* like *th*ing) i don't have any information...


----------



## Cynastros

spa51 said:


> Hello, I have a question about the greek surname ending -is (in Marouthis). most people explaine it as a ending from pontos. But the pontian endings I know are mostly -itis, -iatis, idis, and iadis. My family is not from pontos, our roots are in a lakonian village. The meaning of our surname Marouthis cold come from the christian name Marutha of the Saint Maruthas, or from the name of marutha of Martyropoli. Can somebody please explaine were from is the "-is" ending of my surname?



   Υπήρξε και  κάποιος  Μαρουθάς [ο τόνος περισπωμένη ],  επίσκοπος Μεσοποταμίας  , ίσως αυτόν αναφέρεις. 
  Σήμερα  υπάρχει  μια παραλλαγή αυτού του ονόματος  σε < Μαρούδας >  κατά το  αρχαίο  < Στρούθας>.  
  Αλλά αν κατάλαβα καλά,  θέλεις να μάθεις αν υπήρξε ή αν υπάρχει  επίθετο με την κατάληξη < ΘΙΣ > .  
  Υπήρχαν  στην αρχαία εποχή τέτοια   ονόματα αρσενικού γένους όπως   
  <  Κράθις , ο  >  περισπώμενο  { ποταμός της Πελοποννήσου που πηγάζει από την Αρκαδία } . Και με κατάληξη σε <ΘΥΣ> όπως , Ραδάμανθυς.
  Και θηλυκού γένους με τον τονισμό στη λήγουσα < Ατθίς – τηθίς – αιθίς – ακανθίς – κολοκυνθίς κλπ.
  Τα κύρια ονόματα νομίζω ότι μπορούν να γίνουν και επίθετα. π.χ  Σκύθης – Σκυθιάδης ή Σκυθόπουλος .  Πύθων – Πυθιάδης . Λαέρτης – Λαερτιάδης  . Κρόνος Κρονίδης κλπ.  
  Τα ‘’Κρητικά’’ επίθετα σε < άκις  ή   άκης> είχαν επιβληθεί  από τους Τούρκους σε κάποιες περιοχές που ήλεγχαν ,  ώστε να τους ταπεινώσουν .
  Τα ‘’ποντιακά’’ επίθετα   σε < ίδης >, δεν είναι ποντιακά με τη στενή έννοια αλλά αρχαία ελληνικά  και δήλωναν το  πατρώνυμο.   Π.χ .  Αιγείδης ο υιός του Αιγέως.
  ,   Αχιλλεύς  το  πατρ.  Αχιλλείδης. 
  ‘’Μενοιτιάδης ‘’ο Πάτροκλος   κλπ. 
  Τα εις < όπουλος> είναι μεταγενέστερα ,  του 6 μ.χ.  αιώνα, 
  όπως πολύ σωστά επεσήμανες .
  Αφού ταυτίζεις την προέλευση του επιθέτου < Marouthis – Μαρούθης >  με το όνομα < Maruthas – Μαρουθάς > επέτρεψε μου να προτείνω πως  , ίσως η καταγωγή του επιθέτου να είναι από  τα,
   < Μάραθος>    αρχαίες πόλεις Αρκαδίας και  Ακαρνανίας. 
  < Μαραθών>  υιός του Απόλλωνα .
   <Μαραθίας> ο ποταμός. 
  <Μαραθώνιος και Μαράθιος> βασιλείς Σικυώνος.


----------



## febos

And the Pefanis surname?


----------



## Αγγελος

febos said:


> And the Pefanis surname?



Most likely from Saint Επιφάνιος (see http://oca.org/saints/lives/2014/05/12/101356-st-epiphanius-the-bishop-of-cyprus ), whose name comes from Epiphany.


----------



## febos

Αγγελος said:


> Most likely from Saint Επιφάνιος (see http://oca.org/saints/lives/2014/05/12/101356-st-epiphanius-the-bishop-of-cyprus ), whose name comes from Epiphany.



THANK YOUUUUUUU!


----------



## febos

Do you know the surname Manouvelos???


----------



## Simplizissimus

If the type you give (Marouthis) corresponds to a Greek Mαρούδης, then it surely is a variant form of Μαρούδας, and it comes from the genitive singular of the female first name Μαρούδα (= Μαρία with diminutive suffix -ούδα). It is a matronymic.

It is important to know where the stress falls. If it falls anywhere but the penultimate, the name is obscure. Equally, if the Greek type is Μαρουθης (no stress, and with theta instead of delta), again it has an obscure origin.


----------



## Grevena

Cynastros said:


> Τα ‘’Κρητικά’’ επίθετα σε < άκις  ή   άκης> είχαν επιβληθεί  από τους Τούρκους σε κάποιες περιοχές που ήλεγχαν ,  ώστε να τους ταπεινώσουν .



Δεν καταλαβαίνω τον περίεργο και παράλογο τρόπο σκέψη σου μα αυτό που θέτεις είναι άκρως γελοίο. Οι καταλήξεις σε -άκης ή -άκις ήταν φυσιολογικές και φυσικές εξελίξεις διαλέκτου... τίποτα λιγότερο ή περισσότερο. Αν εννοείς το -άκις όπως το υποκοριστικό -άκι δεν είναι ούτε καν το ίδιο... Το -άκι σαν υποκοριστικό είναι πρόσφατο και χυδαία ανόητη προσβολή της ελληνικής γλώσσας γιατί οι κανόνες και η γραμματική ΔΕΝ το επιτρέπουν επειδή το "-άκι" δεν σημαίνει απολύτως τίποτα... Είναι ασυνάρτητη παραβίαση των γεγονότων και κανόνων και απλά γελοίο. Είναι μια τεχνητή ανοησία όπως το "-άρα". Το "-άκις" ή "-άκης" είναι  προφανώς αρχαία(Δεν το εννοώ ως "αρχαία ελληνική", αλλά πάρα πολύ παλιά... Ίσως απο τα βυζαντινά χρόνια.) κατάληξη... απο πολύ παλιά. Έχει πιθανότατα ίδια ινδοευρωπαϊκή ρίζα με το -ing στη σύγχρονη αγγλική και είναι εγκαθιδρυμένο και επίσημα στοιβαγμένο για χρόνια.

Τα "-άντζα", "-άθρα" και λοιπά είναι περισσότερο απο ανόητες χυδαίες προσβολές και παραβιάσεις... Είναι η πιο μεγαλειώδης ΝΤΡΟΠΗ όλων το γλωσσών του πανσύμπαντος. Δεν θα το συζητήσω καν. Πρόκειται για κλόουν επιπέδου πράγματα. Δεν έχουν ετυμολογία...νόημα και παράθεση... γιατί είναι ΤΙΠΟΤΑ μα συναισθηματικά φορτισμένες αποσπάσεις. Δεν είναι ΚΑΝ κάτι απο την ελληνική γλώσσα μα μωρουδίσματα.

Υ: Τώρα εύστοχα παρατήρησα και ξέρω πως πρόκειται για έναν αξιολύπητο αστικό μύθο... Δεν το ήξερα.


----------

